# Flounder at night?



## GotchaMack

One of my buddies from NJ swears by flounder fishing at night with artificials. I don't hear a heck of a lot about people flounder fishing down here at night and I was wondering if any of you guys do and do you have any suggestions? thanks


----------



## dale3joe

*flounder*

I have caught quite a few at night in shallow water at chixs beach under the lights. You must have lights. I usually drag minnows next to the pilings on carolina rig,catch more than artificials. Give it a try,alot less people and boat traffic and a lot cooler. Hope this helps.


----------



## GotchaMack

See this is why I am confused, the consensus down here is flounder is a daytime fishing event with the off possibility at night under lights. The Jerseyites fish in total darkness with artificials at night and catch a lot of flounder, heck my buddy uses a curly tail grub without even tipping it with anything and swears by it. Are our flounder just lazy or are we just not fishing for them enough at night to be successful.


----------



## dale3joe

*flounder*

I never have tryed to fish for them at night without what i said before. I have done a lot of bottom fishing at night and never have caught one in the deeper water. Curly tail grubs are a good choice but minnows always out fish the artificials.


----------



## bbcroaker

Hey Gotcha try it and let us know!


----------



## dale3joe

*flounder*

I will bet my paycheck on it,if you do as i said you will catch them. YOu must drag the bait slowly. If you let it sit you will not catch any.


----------



## cchae

the biggest come from artificials at nite.....slow retrieve.... many locals do fish for flounder at night.....daytime- use live bait on carolina rig, night- jigs or artificials are the key


----------



## dale3joe

You may catch the biggest on artificials, but to catch numbers use bait. I normally catch my minnows during the day and freeze them and use them at night. Works as good as alive.


----------



## firefish

Only one way to find out for sure......  I will be going out monday night ( first night I can get out). I will have to try and see what happens. Since I grew up in Jersey (near Philly) I try the artificials first and get back with every one. the later in the week I'll try live at night.......


----------



## RedskinFan228

OK guys here is a secret technique I learned several years ago. Only problem is you need a boat so if you have one or go out on one try this.

anchor or drift (i liked to use a sea anchor to slow the drift) over the tubes. Tie a 1 pound round sinker on a three way swivel. Then tie a 15-20 foot leader on the other. Use a fluke type hook (you know the kind with some spinners on it) or large bucktail. Add a long strip of squid or cut bait (preferably the white belly of a blue or small shark) Then jig it up and down off the bottom I mean lift your pole so the sinker comes 4-5 feet off the bottom and hold on....I have caught many flounder over 7lbs and two that topped 10 lbs. Remember you will lose some sinkers this way but it is well worth it. I have a sinker mold and make my own. buddy owns a auto shop and he gives me all the old tire weights he gets so it dont hurt as much when i lose a half dozed or so......

Good luck
ken

as for fishing from the shore listen to those guys that have posted they know how to do it. I did catch a 7+ pounder this year with a gotcha at lynhaven inlet fishing for stripers.


----------



## rattler

if you fish flatties at night the bait must be moving...it does work...


----------



## can't fish today

RedskinFan228 said:


> buddy owns a auto shop and he gives me all the old tire weights


Man, I've passed a million of those while running the roads. It never occured to me to collect 'em for sinker material. Thanks for the tip.

CFT


----------



## Rockstar

it's just a matter of finding the fish... like rattler said, keep the bait moving. covering ground is key. flounder are curious and will hit pretty much anything that wiggles in there faces. i've noticed some are real stubborn to take a moving bait though. try putting a pause in your retrieve... wait ten seconds, if you don't feel a bump move about 5-10 cranks. i personally like to use bait when i'm flounder fishing, but i've caught my share of keepers at night using chart. jigs and 4" curly tails.


----------



## BigJeff823

*It happens very often;Flounder at Night*

At Cape Henlopen in DE;I've seen lots of Flounder caught at night.In fact I caught a 4lber at night there.The lights do attract them.


----------



## gordy

I catch a lot of flounder at night..use swim baits near the lights. Tagged and released 5 last night caught on 4" Storm Rippin Shad (White). Boat ramp side of Lesner.


----------

